# Super Randonnée Prealpina (618 km + 12674 m)- best of video



## gyorgyigabor (22 Jul 2015)

Hello !
Few weeks ago I had a 17 days long bicycle tour in the Alps, Europe.
In the middle of the tour I participated on an extrem level cycling event: Super Randonnée Prealpina (618 kms + 12674 m hieghtdifference) in Italy.
It's a cyclotouring event in northern Italy, by the lakes: Lago Maggiore, Lago Lugano, Lago d'Orta but contains 14 climbs: Banchette , Bochetto diSessera / Bielmonte , Alpe Noveis , Passo San Bernardo , Passo di Colma , Mottarone (1455 m), Piancavallo (1254 m), Pian dei Sali , Alpe di Neggia (1395 m) , Cademario , Lanzo d'Intelvi , Alpe Tedesco , Sette Termini , Passo Cuvignone (1036 m)
To get the randonnee level you have to finish in 55 hours, but for the tourist version You have 7 days. 

After cycling 5 days in Switzerland I had 2 rest days and using the same touring bike I started the challenge; my aim was the randonnée version after last year's successful ride by the Valtellina EXtreme Brevet (345 km + 8998 m --> 3 rounds)

I edited a video about this bicycletour; have pleasure with it !
and besides I can truely suggest to participate or to face with this challenge: great ride and the landscape is wonderful !

Gabor (www.facebook.com/cycling.high )


----------

